# 1st meal on Kamado grill



## raybonz (Jun 10, 2012)

Cooked my 1st meal on the new Kamado grill and I am impressed with how controllable it is. Cooked a 5 lb. beercan chicken and a couple baked potatoes and pretty good for a 1st attempt..

Ray


----------



## fishingpol (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks great Ray! I drink the beer before I drop the chicken on it. I just add a lil water to the can. Shhhhh, no one will know.

It was beautiful weather for grilling.


----------



## ScotO (Jun 10, 2012)

Dammit Ray now I'm hungry.  That is a nice lookin chicken ya got there.


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm jealous. I just had a p,b,& j.


----------



## raybonz (Jun 10, 2012)

Ever since Cert started posting about his Kamado grill I have wanted one.. So far it's been predictable and easy to control.. Still lots to learn with loads of BBQ info and forums it will be an adventure..

Ray


----------



## n3pro (Jun 10, 2012)

There are some post I wish were scratch and sniff.  Or my laptop as smellivision.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice lookin' bird right there (Although he looks like he's taking a dump )!


----------



## raybonz (Jun 11, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Nice lookin' bird right there (Although he looks like he's taking a dump )!


LOL thanx! What do you think the can is for?? !!

Ray


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jun 11, 2012)

i do beer can chicken on my BGE a lot, best chicken  ever!  last one i did was a play on guy fieri's tequila lime wings, adobo, lime juice agave nectar, cuervo (obviously) and kosher salt. was astoundingly good.

biggest thing to remember with beer can chicken is to allow the 1/2  can of beer to reach room temp before inserting in the bird when cooking in a kamado. otherwise the inside of the breasts are hard to get to cook all the way through on bigger birds.


----------



## raybonz (Jun 11, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:


> i do beer can chicken on my BGE a lot, best chicken ever! last one i did was a play on guy fieri's tequila lime wings, adobo, lime juice agave nectar, cuervo (obviously) and kosher salt. was astoundingly good.
> 
> biggest thing to remember with beer can chicken is to allow the 1/2 can of beer to reach room temp before inserting in the bird when cooking in a kamado. otherwise the inside of the breasts are hard to get to cook all the way through on bigger birds.


I'll keep that in mind next chicken I make. Definitely will be a repeat meal.. The BGE's are very nice just expensive so this was a good way to get my feet wet for a low cost..

Ray


----------



## fishingpol (Jun 11, 2012)

One of my favorite receipes is in one of the Weber cookbooks, It is Tipsy Chicken with maple syrup and bourbon glaze.  I bet it would do well in that cooker.  I just got a few bags of the hickory and mesquite charcoal briquettes to try out.  I'm thinking ribs...


----------



## raybonz (Jun 11, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> One of my favorite receipes is in one of the Weber cookbooks, It is Tipsy Chicken with maple syrup and bourbon glaze. I bet it would do well in that cooker. I just got a few bags of the hickory and mesquite charcoal briquettes to try out. I'm thinking ribs...


That sounds tasty Jon. I haven't tried the charcoal you have but I did buy Stubbs all natural charcoal at Lowes and while expensive it's a good charcoal with little ash produced. I find this cooker uses quite a bit less charcoal than my old kettle grill.. I also use scraps from wood splitting for smoking plus I have a bag of Mesquite chunks. I plan on using some cherry from the wood pile as well..

Ray


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jun 11, 2012)

raybonz said:


> That sounds tasty Jon. I haven't tried the charcoal you have but I did buy Stubbs all natural charcoal at Lowes and while expensive it's a good charcoal with little ash produced. I find this cooker uses quite a bit less charcoal than my old kettle grill.. I also use scraps from wood splitting for smoking plus I have a bag of Mesquite chunks. I plan on using some cherry from the wood pile as well..
> 
> Ray


 
with a kamado go VERY sparingly on wood chunks for smoking, its easy to "oversmoke" and lose the taste of the meat you are cooking. as for the cooker you got i saw your other post, nice looking smoker! great price. to be honest if i had to buy one i wouldnt have gotten the egg due to price , mine was a gift from my boss (he got a bigger one) mine is the large, he got the XL

wait til ya do steaks bro, they are phenominal! ive done strips ribeyes, chuck steaks, you name it , makes great burgers too. done turkeys on thanksgiving , salmon, tuna (OMG!!) mahi, shrimp skewers, scallops, stuffed mushrooms, even charred peppers to use indoors. heck you name it ive probably cooked it on it, pizza , yep. heck i go out in the winter and sweep off the snow to cook on the thing.

youre gonna flat out love that thing!


----------



## ironpony (Jun 12, 2012)

I am getting one for fathers day....can't wait


----------



## raybonz (Jun 12, 2012)

ironpony said:


> I am getting one for fathers day....can't wait


You are getting the same one I just got? I really enjoy the heat control that allows you to cook food other than burgers and dogs!

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Jun 12, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:


> with a kamado go VERY sparingly on wood chunks for smoking, its easy to "oversmoke" and lose the taste of the meat you are cooking. as for the cooker you got i saw your other post, nice looking smoker! great price. to be honest if i had to buy one i wouldnt have gotten the egg due to price , mine was a gift from my boss (he got a bigger one) mine is the large, he got the XL
> 
> wait til ya do steaks bro, they are phenominal! ive done strips ribeyes, chuck steaks, you name it , makes great burgers too. done turkeys on thanksgiving , salmon, tuna (OMG!!) mahi, shrimp skewers, scallops, stuffed mushrooms, even charred peppers to use indoors. heck you name it ive probably cooked it on it, pizza , yep. heck i go out in the winter and sweep off the snow to cook on the thing.
> 
> youre gonna flat out love that thing!


Man you're making me drool here! The Kamado Kooker I bought seems very popular as it is relatively inexpensive and with a few minor tweaks quite controllable too.. I hear you on being light on the charcoal and smoking wood as it is a controlled environment in a few ways.. I plan trying pizza on it as well and leave my old kettle cooker to burgers and dogs etc..

Ray


----------



## Freeheat (Jun 13, 2012)

Did you put a rub on the outside ?


----------



## raybonz (Jun 13, 2012)

es332 said:


> Did you put a rub on the outside ?


We coated the chicken with vegetable oil and patted on Rosemary, garlic and onion powder along with a little salt and pepper.. Last night I printed out some rub recipes I found on the web..

Ray


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jun 13, 2012)

raybonz said:


> We coated the chicken with vegetable oil and patted on Rosemary, garlic and onion powder along with a little salt and pepper.. Last night I printed out some rub recipes I found on the web..
> 
> Ray


 
routinely when im not "playing" or experimenting, i wash and rub the bird with EVOO, then use a bamboo skewer to insert under the skin to make long thin openings under the skin but above the meat of the bird, then take the skewer to "help" twigs of fresh rosemary into the cavities i made. a little more is chopped fine and rubbed in along with chopped up sage then basic Mcormick brand rotisserie chicken seasoning mixed with curry powder.

getting the rosemary under the skin helps impart its flavor into the meat better at least it seems to me and the bamboo skewers (like you use for kabob) are cheap and disposable


----------



## raybonz (Jun 13, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:


> routinely when im not "playing" or experimenting, i wash and rub the bird with EVOO, then use a bamboo skewer to insert under the skin to make long thin openings under the skin but above the meat of the bird, then take the skewer to "help" twigs of fresh rosemary into the cavities i made. a little more is chopped fine and rubbed in along with chopped up sage then basic Mcormick brand rotisserie chicken seasoning mixed with curry powder.
> 
> getting the rosemary under the skin helps impart its flavor into the meat better at least it seems to me and the bamboo skewers (like you use for kabob) are cheap and disposable


What is EVOO?


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jun 13, 2012)

raybonz said:


> What is EVOO?


 
EVOO = Extra Virgin Olive Oil


----------



## raybonz (Jun 13, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:


> EVOO = Extra Virgin Olive Oil


LMAO thanx I never would have guessed that! I was going to use EVOO vs. vegetable oil but the wife was afraid it would burn.. Think it would have OK to use EVOO though.. 

Ray


----------



## ironpony (Jun 14, 2012)

I believe it is, Meijer's around here carrys them. I think 279.00. Can not wait to do some sloww cooking of ribs.


----------



## raybonz (Jun 14, 2012)

ironpony said:


> I believe it is, Meijer's around here carrys them. I think 279.00. Can not wait to do some sloww cooking of ribs.


Not a bad deal.. There are no Meijer's in this area..

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jun 14, 2012)

That chicken looks delicious ! Any chicken that can poo a beer can would be a good way to make money too 

Pete


----------



## ironpony (Jun 19, 2012)

recieved my kamado grill for fathers day.......gift from the pups
trying to decide what will be the first meal on it
that beer can chicken looks like a good start


----------



## raybonz (Jun 19, 2012)

IP I think you'll find the beer can chicken is easy to do! I plan on doing that again as it's delicious and easy to do plus economical..

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Jun 19, 2012)

ironpony said:


> recieved my kamado grill for fathers day.......gift from the pups
> trying to decide what will be the first meal on it
> that beer can chicken looks like a good start


Congrats you will love that grill! If you have the same one that I have you will need a cover for it or as I discovered the ash bin will fill with water when it rains.. My cover will be here tomorrow 

Ray


----------

